# Sintel: A Girl and Her Dragon



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

This was an independently made animated film using completely open source free animation software. Its about 15 minutes long and has a rather sad ending, just to warn you, if you are a sentimental person you might want to pass.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't watch the whole move, though I poked around it for a few minutes and took a brief look at the software. 

The first thing which hit my mind is 'that would be great to animate a Hallowindow' Though, admittedly, I wouldn't know where to begin - and probably much too steep of a learning curve to put anything together for this year.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah, a little beyond me too!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I remember when they started working on this and had the rough sketches online. I did not realize they had finished the film. Thank for the heads up!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

anytime my friend!


----------

